# BBQ pit rebuild question



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

I am going to replace the rotten fire box and add a smoker box to my pit. Has any one ever had a shop break and bend 1/4 plate? I know it can be done i just dont know how much it would be. The smoker is the only thing i want broke and bent.

Thanks, 

Jason


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep. No problem: Call Baker Steel: they've always done a good job for us..


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Yep. No problem: Call Baker Steel: they've always done a good job for us..


Address? Phone #? I would like to get a price on something also.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.bakersteel.com/


----------

